# 18" Walnut Lazy Susan



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Started yesterday with some cutoff pieces of Walnut, finished it today, shipping it to NY on Monday. Finished in Nitrocellulose lacquer.

















When your planer isn't big enough and the CNC is... 








































Enjoy!
David


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I’ve offered to make one of these for a few friends but doubt they understand its purpose. Nice simple day project - well done!

Do you have a favorite vendor for the mechanicals?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

David
You started yesterday finished Today are sure the glues dry LOL
Looks great


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done. What was the finish?

To echo Brian's query re the mechanicals, those look to be far superior to lost I see on the shelf. Appreciate the details.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good, David. Is that an optical illusion of the ring being off center,or just not attached? It has been a long time since I have seen one that sets out on the open, most corner kitchen cabinets have those, but they aren't as nice as that one.
Herb


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> Looks good, David. Is that an optical illusion of the ring being off center,or just not attached? It has been a long time since I have seen one that sets out on the open, most corner kitchen cabinets have those, but they aren't as nice as that one.
> Herb


Looks like a pretty wide angle focal length was used to take that photo - we’ll need a straight on, straight down shot to determine his accuracy. Seriously, where did you get the ‘Susan’?!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Bstrom said:


> I’ve offered to make one of these for a few friends but doubt they understand its purpose. Nice simple day project - well done!
> 
> Do you have a favorite vendor for the mechanicals?





JFPNCM said:


> Well done. What was the finish? In the first post - Nitrocellulose lacquer.
> 
> To echo Brian's query re the mechanicals, those look to be far superior to lost I see on the shelf. Appreciate the details.





Bstrom said:


> Looks like a pretty wide angle focal length was used to take that photo - we’ll need a straight on, straight down shot to determine his accuracy. Seriously, where did you get the ‘Susan’?!


Thanks, Guys! I use the TamBee bearings from Amazon. And yes, they are far superior to the stamped steel models. They cost more but they're worth it to end up with a quality product.

I just used my iPhone to take the photo and was kind of close, so yes, it's a bit skewed but it is perfectly centered. If it's not then my CNC has some questions to answer! :wink:

David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Semipro said:


> David
> You started yesterday finished Today are sure the glues dry LOL
> Looks great


Wait... the glue is supposed to be dry??? Sheesh, now you tell me, John! 

Yes, TB III and I gave it 6 hours yesterday before flattening one side on the CNC, then to the drum sander to do both sides, then let it stand on edge overnight. By the time I did the recess for the bearing and cut the outer perimeter today it had been 24 hours since I glued the pieces together.

David


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I ordered a couple 9“ assemblies from a Woodworker’s Express website for $18 shipped. Will see how they work out. Look decent...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job David. I have been looking for some quiet lazy Susan’s


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knot working said:


> I have been looking for some quiet lazy Susan’s


I knew a lazy Susan but she was far from quiet...


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful job as usual, David. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

David,

I really like the variation in the walnut used. Great job.

Frank


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love the wood


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That turned out nice. Love the colors in that walnut.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, David.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...love he Walnut...


----------

